# Help Using a Stanley 67 Spokeshave



## Dogwood6 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi all,


I have a Stanley 67 in excellent shape but missing the flat sole and fence (aren't they all?)

I can get or make the missing parts but am not sure how to use the fence to make rabbets. A fairly extensive web search did not turn up any instructions. Anyone know how the fence is used?

It seems to me that the rabbet would be formed from the edge of the shave body to wherever the fence is set. The thing is, the fence has a bit of an odd, or unnecessary, shape (IMO) if it is in fact used this way. I'm attaching a picture of a shave with the fence to illustrate what I am talking about. What I'm thinking is to make a fence that is essentially just rectangular block with a slot to fit onto the body. The Stanley fence has a more complicated shape so I'm not sure if it matters.



Any help would be appreciated.


Mike


----------

